# E-mail disappears from Microsoft Outlook



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

E-mail disappears from Microsoft Outlook........

Whose stored e-mail had suddenly vanished from Microsoft Outlook. 

I would bet that those e-mail files have become corrupt. You can try to repair them by using scanpst.exe, a Windows utility. You'll find it at these locations: Windows XP--C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSMAPI\1033 Windows 2000, 98, ME-- C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MAPI\1033

When you double-click this file, you'll be asked to enter the program you want scanned. To find your Outlook e-mail files, which end in .pst, in Windows 2000 and XP, look in C:\Documents and Settings\username\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook.

In Windows 98 and ME, the location is: C:\Windows\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook

Enter the *.pst files one by one, and run Scanpst.exe. Keep your fingers crossed.

Those of you who save your e-mails can avoid a lot of grief here. Back up those *.pst files before you lose them!


----------

